# My Coffee Corner



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Since my new Major arrived yesterday I thought I'd share some pictures of my humble coffee corner. It looks crazy big next to my La Pav. I call them Beauty and the Beast!

Now to spend the weekend fitting a few mods... Tips welcome!







































http://imgur.com/i3C0w


Added imgur link as pics aren't displaying :s


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice space you got there, major does tower over the La Pav but looking good, I like the wooden handles too.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice setup, and a good pairing









That major looks great (mines a bit worn round the edges)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glad it all arrived safe and sound, was paranoid with the packaging! Looks great in place.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice set! Seen yours already on Reddit last night though.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

You needn't have worried @jeebsy it was like Russian dolls with that packaging! One box after another!

Great minds eh! @Rhys


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just noticed you have bottomless portafilter also...not easy to come by, one on e-bay for £50!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Just noticed you have bottomless portafilter also...not easy to come by, one on e-bay for £50!


No I waited for ages for one to come up, but they seemingly never do. Instead bit the bullet and ordered one from coffee italia. Was about 50 quid there too.


----------



## Andydaer (Dec 5, 2015)

Cracking set up you've got there.


----------

